# Komatsu/ yanmar engine swap 3d78



## Bilecki (Sep 29, 2021)

Hello 
I'm looking at the purchase of a komatsu pc28uu which has a 3d78 that needs a engine is there a compatible yanmar 3 cylinder engine the would slot straight in say like a Yanmar 3TNV88

Cheers Gordy


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

First find the engine already in the machine. 

Next, jump on the K's site to look at the manuals.
KOMATSU engine Manuals & Parts Catalogs 

Find the equal Yanmar engine. In the UK and EU, there are places that have 'repower', new in the crate engines that are drop-in, connect, fill with fluids and turn the key.

Here is one in the AU
Yanmar 3D78 3TNE78 3TN78 3TNV78 | DieselWorks 

Your engine model of 3D78 = a Yanmar 3-cly with 78mm diameter pistons, like the link just above.

Going to the 84 or the 88 would require some extra work. Basically, stay in the same engine family sequence. So, your machine has the 3D78, then you would need to scope out a 3D88 and research if it would fit and work. 

Repower
YANMAR RePower - YANMAR Industrial Engines (yanmarengines.com) 

YANMAR Diesel Engines, Pumps, and Generators - YANMAR Industrial Engines (yanmarengines.com)

Yanmar Industrial Repower - Mastry Engine Center 

UK Repower
Mercruiser Engine Parts | Yanmar Parts UK | Volvo Penta Parts (repowermarine.com) 

Repower with Confidence | Barrus


----------

